# Char Griller Smokin Pro Restoration w/ Mods (PICS)



## lweniger (Sep 22, 2012)

I bought this Char Griller a few years ago and let it sit in out in my back yard rusting. I wish I had taken before pictures because every inch of this thing was rusted. I went ahead and turned it into a propane unit, but it's very easy to convert back. Temperatures are within 5-10 degrees side to side. I have a few ideas to help improve that. I also need to seal it, because smoke comes out of the edges quite a bit. Overall, i'm very pleased with the results.

Final product













all done.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012






New wheels and the propane line













wheels.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012






Entry point for the propane line. The sheet metal is on hinges so I can prop it open for air or get the burner out.













gas line.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012






Burner. Just bought a turkey fryer for $20 on craigslist.













burner.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012


















burner 3.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012






Moved the smoke stack for reverse flow.













moved stack.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012


















old stack 2.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012


















old stack 1.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012






Vent extension













vent.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012






New thermometers and stained wood (it just finished raining so everything is a bit wet.













thermometer.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012






Opened up. I need to work on the rust on the grates.













top open.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012






Reverse flow plate. I just moved to florida and there is no shortage of storm shutters. Plates of steel are expensive!













reverse flow.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012






Some pecan wood chunks going (thank you guy on Ebay)













wood chunks.JPG



__ lweniger
__ Sep 22, 2012


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!  Great mods!  Do you have an Albertson's there?  I know they usually carry bags of chunk wood, some Walmarts carry it as does hardware stores, like Ace.  I have a propane smokehouse and it works well!  Also, you can leave the gas off and cold smoke, check out the Amazen Smoker ( www.amazenproducts.com )  -  it will fit in your pan and only airflow is needed, no heat, and you can smoke cheese and nuts and vegetables (portabella mushrooms to die for!) and cold smoke bacon.













AMNPS5X8-2T.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 22, 2012


----------



## lweniger (Sep 22, 2012)

No Albertson's here, but most of the big box stores sell wood chips. I went to Ebay because I was looking for chunks a little bigger than what I could find.


----------

